# off duty ny emt save police officer



## nicolel3440 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Off-duty NY EMT saves police officer
> By FDNY
> 
> 
> ...


Read the rest here: Clicky 
sorry i dont know how to copy just the link yet but found this interesting


----------



## triemal04 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good thing he wasn't a dispatcher.  

Come on....somebody had to say it!


----------



## nemedic (Dec 29, 2009)

nicolel3440 said:


> The man, who was covered in the coffee he just purchased, had *shallow breathing and no pulse*, so EMT Lin began chest compressions.



please correct me if i'm wrong, but i thought that it was possible to be apneic, but have a pulse, but not to be without a pulse and still breathing.

Also, he actually might have been a dispatcher. He must have been leaving to go back on duty and off his break when he was flagged down


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Dec 29, 2009)

*To be pulseless and stil agonal*

It is indeed possible to be pulseless, even vfib, and still have spontaneous breaths, I have witnessed it on multiple times, and its is usually seen whne they are a witness arrest. People can even have seizure like activity, and be in vfib.
You are an EMT right?


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Dec 29, 2009)

*a good job*

this is a good story to post


----------



## nicolel3440 (Dec 29, 2009)

NJFLGHTMDC said:


> this is a good story to post



can i ask you what kind of training it takes to be a flight medic?  I am going for my emt-b as soon as posibale but i would love to be a flight medic.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 30, 2009)

nemedic said:


> please correct me if i'm wrong, but i thought that it was possible to be apneic, but have a pulse, but not to be without a pulse and still breathing.


sounds like agonal respiration to me!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agonal_respiration


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Dec 30, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> sounds like agonal respiration to me!!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agonal_respiration



That's what I'm thinking. 

Good outcome from a great job.


----------



## Jeffrey_169 (Jan 9, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> Good thing he wasn't a dispatcher.
> 
> Come on....somebody had to say it!



I know I am going to regret it, but thats funny, lmao


----------

